# Timing Belt Change



## HojoMaxima (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm just looking for information about changing my timing belt. I have a '96 Maxima, and I was wondering if any of you out there know exactly what parts I need to order to replace my timing belt. Any information would be greatly Appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Your engine has a timing chain. Barring any unexpected catastrophes it should never need to be replaced.

The serpentine belt is another matter. www.motorvate.ca and other sites with UDP installs should have info.


----------

